# wanting to be a strongman



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

can someone please give me a workout to become a strongman I want to enter contests my lower back is weak and I know I need a strong one so can it include some serious lower back training and focusing on arms and shoulders they need bulking u im only 11 stone ive tried 5x5 and don't like it cant squat properly don't feel like im testing my self


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd eat more if you weigh that much for a start.


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

I am eating like a cart horse


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

My current routine for a strongman comp coming up-

Deadlifts

Tyre flips

Farmers walks

Uh bb row

Axel Clean and press

Incline DB press

Viking press

Side raises

Front squats

Tyre drags

Sandbag carries

Back squats

Events training


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

callum.baillie1 said:


> I am eating like a cart horse


A miniature one


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

any need to put me down?


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks for the reply I don't have acces to any of that equipment just gym weights


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

callum.baillie1 said:


> any need to put me down?


I'm not putting you down mate just saying you need to eat a lot of food. How many calories are you taking in a day?


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

2500


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

callum.baillie1 said:


> thanks for the reply I don't have acces to any of that equipment just gym weights


You can't deadlift, overhead barbell press or squat? All you need is them 3 exercises for now. And eat more food!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

callum.baillie1 said:


> 2500


That's not a lot. A cart horse would waste away.


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

a cart horse who weighs 11 stone would bulk


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's not a lot. A cart horse would waste away.


Love the new Avi. That pic brings a smile to my face ;-)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

callum.baillie1 said:


> a cart horse who weighs 11 stone would bulk


No anything that weighs 11 stone needs more kcals! Bump it up to 3200


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

thank you I will how heavy to start of im starting to think about sticking to 5x5 workout seems like a good idea


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

callum.baillie1 said:


> a cart horse who weighs 11 stone would bulk


Not on 2500 he wouldn't lol. If I was you I'd aim for at least 2700.


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

dirty bulk it pack the weight on?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Love the new Avi. That pic brings a smile to my face ;-)


Fvcking hench mate lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if you cant do 5x5 then try crossfit , crossfit works wonders on your vagina .


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

There are guys stronger than 99% of this board who compete at u80kg and u90kg so I would consider what weight you want to compete at. If you are looking at 105s or opens you are talking some seriously heavy lifts which will def mean eating more though.

If you don't have access to strongman equipment I would echo what @C.Hill suggested with OHP, Squat, Deadlift. Would add incline bench too. There are variations of Wendler 5/3/1 that may suit you for strongman.

Without trying to state thr obvious key thing is to get strong as possible first of all and then take it from there IMO.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

callum.baillie1 said:


> dirty bulk it pack the weight on?


You don't need to dirty bulk on 2700 cals lol. You want to put weight on you need to eat mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

FelonE said:


> You don't need to dirty bulk on 2700 cals lol. You want to put weight on you need to eat mate.


Bro you can get fat if your strongman training! That's my excuse anyway haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

josh thigpen cube method - buy his ebook and follow what he says for atleast 3 years then start event training when your strong .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Bro you can get fat if your strongman training! That's my excuse anyway haha


Lol I know I'm just saying that it's not a lot of calories but if he can't get 2700 in then yeah dirty bulk. Tbh if he can't get that many in he's gonna struggle when he needs a lot of calories.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

callum.baillie1 said:


> any need to put me down?


not when you weigh that much, can carry you all day long tbh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> if you cant do 5x5 then try crossfit , crossfit works wonders on your vagina .


Oh oh ohhhhh does it??? Off to google crossfit :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> not when you weigh that much, can carry you all day long tbh


Lol..ur so mean!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Oh oh ohhhhh does it??? Off to google crossfit :thumb:


had a lass in a few times doing crossfit wearing only tight hotpants and sports bra - i`ve never seen so many people do extra sets and reps :lol:


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh oh ohhhhh does it??? Off to google crossfit :thumb:


whats a good starting weight?


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

good starting weight and workout?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> had a lass in a few times doing crossfit wearing only tight hotpants and sports bra - i`ve never seen so many people do extra sets and reps :lol:


But did it work wonders for her vage? I don't wanna be wasting time here


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> But did it work wonders for her vage? I don't wanna be wasting time here


she had a good snatch :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> But did it work wonders for her vage? I don't wanna be wasting time here


Too late for you lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

callum.baillie1 said:


> whats a good starting weight?


I like em heavy..I don't do lbs only stones


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> she had a good snatch :whistling:


Lol I see what u did there!


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

callum.baillie1 said:


> any need to put me down?


There are no vets here. :lol:

Seriously though, eat the horse and not the cart. eat 500/800 cals over your maintenance and train like a conker.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Too late for you lol


Shut it u...eat some carbs :laugh:


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

recommend a good beginner workout?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Shut it u...eat some carbs


Eaten 500g carbs today me lover.


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Mildo said:


> There are no vets here. :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, eat the horse and not the cart. eat 500/800 cals over your maintenance and train like a conker.


recommend a good beginner workout?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

callum.baillie1 said:


> recommend a good beginner workout?


Zumba


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

callum.baillie1 said:


> recommend a good beginner workout?


5x5 is good mate stick to it.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Stronglifts 5x5, starting strength... Several people above have also recommended routines and you seem to have ignored them?? As for starting weight if your new to lifting start at the beginning and learn good form... So on stronglifts it'll be 20kg squat, ohp, bench, 30kg rows and 40kg deadlift, start light, learn good form and it'll soon get heavy!!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

callum.baillie1 said:


> recommend a good beginner workout?


Arnold Schwarzenegger Volume Workout Routines | Muscle & Strength

Scroll down to Arnold Schwarzenegger Workout Variation #2


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

callum.baillie1 said:


> ive tried 5x5 and don't like it cant squat properly don't feel like im testing my self


I'm a bit confused by this comment, what do you mean?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> 5x5 is good mate stick to it.


As a beginner, you literally cannot go wrong with 5x5. Progressive overload on the core lifts - squats, benching, deadlift, overhead press.

The early parts of a 5x5 cycle can be frustrating because you feel like you are taking it easy, but stick with it, concentrate on form & keep adding the plates.

And eat lots of food. 2,500 calories is nowhere near enough if you are trying to bulk. There are guys on here have that for breakfast.


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm a bit confused by this comment, what do you mean?


3problems

1.cant seem to get in to it got it drilled it in my head my arms wont grow unless I train them that's the first problem

2 im starting of light don't feel like im pushing my self

3.don't feel like im doing enough sets

there the problems im facing


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> As a beginner, you literally cannot go wrong with 5x5. Progressive overload on the core lifts - squats, benching, deadlift, overhead press.
> 
> The early parts of a 5x5 cycle can be frustrating because you feel like you are taking it easy, but stick with it, concentrate on form & keep adding the plates.
> 
> And eat lots of food. 2,500 calories is nowhere near enough if you are trying to bulk. There are guys on here have that for breakfast.


if I did bench 5x5 deadlift 5x5 squat 5x5 millatray press 5x5 overhead rope extension 5x5 3 days a week adding 2.5kg each workout bad or good idea?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

callum.baillie1 said:


> if I did bench 5x5 deadlift 5x5 squat 5x5 millatray press 5x5 overhead rope extension 5x5 3 days a week adding 2.5kg each workout bad or good idea?


The proven 5x5 programs are still around as they work??? You want to get strong yet ignore the strong lads telling you stuff?? Newsflash... People are telling you to follow proven programs because there proven!

As for your points 1 to 3 above...

1 deadlifts, squats, bench, rows and ohp all train your arms in various ways!

2 your learning the lifts light so you can push yourself later, I am learning this the hard way, and now I'm learning to lift properly!

3 your trying to get strong, 5x5 is perfect for getting strong, strongmen need to get strong ergo do 5x5... 5x5 will be too many sets when it gets heavier which it will in 8-10 weeks even starting from 20kg... If you think that you are gonna jump up and lift 100+ kg your mistaken and will plateau pretty quickly

Ps your asking questions and ignoring people's responses, from experience people will just ignore you in the end if you ignore them!


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

same principle do u add 2.5kg per every workout or not?


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks for the advice I will just start of slow in stead of rushing it! my squat will go up 30 kg in a month im just worried about my lower back that's why I want more deadlifts but now im starting think squats will strengthen them!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

callum.baillie1 said:


> same principle do u add 2.5kg per every workout or not?


Read about stronglifts, it will answer all your questions!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

callum.baillie1 said:


> if I did bench 5x5 deadlift 5x5 squat 5x5 millatray press 5x5 overhead rope extension 5x5 3 days a week adding 2.5kg each workout bad or good idea?


No - don't tinker with it. You don't have the training experience to 'improve' 5x5 - just stick with the routine as it's presented, because many people have used it with success.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

callum.baillie1 said:


> thanks for the advice I will just start of slow in stead of rushing it! my squat will go up 30 kg in a month im just worried about my lower back that's why I want more deadlifts but now im starting think squats will strengthen them!


have a chat with @Muscle Demon and read his log, guys got great strength and is around 60kg and does PL comps, he'd be the person best suited to answer all your questions imo

heres a link to his log


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> if you cant do 5x5 then try crossfit , crossfit works wonders on your vagina .


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

dumdum said:


> Read about stronglifts, it will answer all your questions!


this.

follow it and you can't go wrong. If you think its too easy or not challenging enough then you haven't followed it for long enough to see the many benefits. good luck.


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Eat like a horse mate squat overhead press deadlift and bench press bud for alreast a year by then you should be in tha know loads of gym's out there with strongman equipment good luck bud keep it up keep us posted


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

nickynoo said:


> Eat like a horse mate squat overhead press deadlift and bench press bud for alreast a year by then you should be in tha know loads of gym's out there with strongman equipment good luck bud keep it up keep us posted


what if I did

squat deadlift bench overhead press 5x5 3 days a week and added 2.5kg every workout could that work I feel like that's all I need to do if I eat and do this im sure I will still grow I don't see how me doing my own by just doing the big 4 3 days a week is going to stop me growing im taking everyone's advice on board and realising I just need the big 4 but I can see the argument against the strain on my lower back and legs from squats and deadlifts mixed together but I don't see how it would be the worst thing in the world


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm confused by the last comment, since Stronglifts and Starting Strength both have squats and deadlifts on the same day?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

callum.baillie1 said:


> 3problems
> 
> 1.cant seem to get in to it got it drilled it in my head my arms wont grow unless I train them that's the first problem
> 
> ...


1 - if you determined to train arms then do starting strenght and do 2 sets of 8 reps of chins on the deadlift day and 2x8 reps of dips on the mil press day

2 - thats the point in starting light - dont run before you can walk

3 - you wont at first but eventually it will feel like too many sets


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm confused by the last comment, since Stronglifts and Starting Strength both have squats and deadlifts on the same day?


Westside barbell has squats and deads on same day to.

OP, what ever your eating double it. Stick to your compound movements at first and avoid training to failure and you will get stronger in no time. They are some simple basics, once you have been at it a bit then look at some more advanced programs and events training


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

callum.baillie1 said:


> what if I did
> 
> squat deadlift bench overhead press 5x5 3 days a week and added 2.5kg every workout could that work I feel like that's all I need to do if I eat and do this im sure I will still grow I don't see how me doing my own by just doing the big 4 3 days a week is going to stop me growing im taking everyone's advice on board and realising I just need the big 4 but I can see the argument against the strain on my lower back and legs from squats and deadlifts mixed together but I don't see how it would be the worst thing in the world


**** me you are still trying to re write proven strength training systems, in this case Id say that if you have to ask you don't know enough about them to redesign them? So either just do your own thing, go against advice and stop asking questions which we've answered already (people with far more knowledge than me have aswell) or just follow one of the proven systems to the letter without adding a load of extras in because you think you know better and lift??? I'm out as you clearly don't want to listen to logic and the others on here who are clearly more experienced lifters...

Without counting Id have said at least ten people have told you to stick to a routine as designed but you just keep trying to remake the wheel lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dumdum said:


> **** me you are still trying to re write proven strength training systems, in this case Id say that if you have to ask you don't know enough about them to redesign them? So either just do your own thing, go against advice and stop asking questions which we've answered already (people with far more knowledge than me have aswell) or just follow one of the proven systems to the letter without adding a load of extras in because you think you know better and lift??? I'm out as you clearly don't want to listen to logic and the others on here who are clearly more experienced lifters...
> 
> Without counting Id have said at least ten people have told you to stick to a routine as designed but you just keep trying to remake the wheel lol


The kids fcuking annoying now lol sounds lazy and impatient.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello Callum,

Sean mentioned me in a comment which directed me to this thread. I weigh approximately 10 stone which is less than you and I struggle with eating as well.

You mention you eat a lot with a daily intake of 2500kcal. As others have reflected upon, I firmly disagree with you as well. This is not enough to elicit growth and if you are regularly training with considerable intensity then 2500 at your weight would barely be enough to even maintain the bodyweight you have.

I would recommend upwards of 3500-4000 calories to fund growth at your current bodyweight.

People have given you advice in this thread already yet it does seem that you are not heeding the advice. What is your height? Consider that strongman is generally a sport for taller and larger people and if you have a short stature you will be hindered especially in loading events and the fingal fingers. Reaching the loading platform for an atlas stone for example is quite a feat.

I am a diminutive 5'4" yet it hasn't stopped me and I really enjoy it. I have the attitude that being too short is my own genetic hereditary which I have to accept. The height disadvantage doesn't discourage me and actually increases my ambition to grow stronger and bigger in order to hurl it up and rely on improving instead at other events to gain points back.

Go to this website Starting Strongman and read the articles. It provides helpful information for people emerging in to the strongman world and encourages beginners.

Even if you are not ready I would still recommend to find a competition were you think you can manage a few events and give it a go. I started strongman last year and have done two amateur competitions and despite being grossly underweight and becoming virtually last on both occasions I still had great fun and learned a lot. Failure is a great motivator and merely the ability to compete should be appreciated. You have to let your ego go by not comparing yourself to others and only focus on self improvement.

Currently I am competing in powerlifting whilst I try to put on weight (believe me 2500kcal is not enough food). I think it's important to keep a competitive mind-set and forward drive.

The biggest advice I would give is to have a long-term ambition in mind, however live in the present and have smaller gradual goals to meet to make progress more steady and satisfying. This will keep you on the steady path.

Don't worry too much about this programme or that and get in the gym. I would personally recommend low volume and high intensity with a view of gradual progression whilst keeping your form tight to avoid potential injury. Do not train specifically for events as that is more for advanced strongmen and I would say to develop raw strength with a barbell to begin with.

If you wanted advice on your lower back you have to elaborate. Although, I have an assumption that it may be to do with poor posture and form.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Muscle Demon said:


> Hello Callum,
> 
> Sean mentioned me in a comment which directed me to this thread. I weigh approximately 10 stone which is less than you and I struggle with eating as well.
> 
> ...


Great post.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Muscle Demon said:


> Hello Callum,
> 
> Sean mentioned me in a comment which directed me to this thread. I weigh approximately 10 stone which is less than you and I struggle with eating as well.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> :thumbup1:


thank you this means a lot ive put it to bed I can create my own and excepted to do what it says on paper thank you as well sean means a lot for the help listened to every word you have said im gona exept one or two sets of deadlifts a week are enough like it says on the website of 5x5 all that matters is the weights are heavy Im only 5ft11 graham hicks competes and he is only 5ft 9 I think not the best beter than me none the less the point is he still competes


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Muscle Demon said:


> Hello Callum,
> 
> Sean mentioned me in a comment which directed me to this thread. I weigh approximately 10 stone which is less than you and I struggle with eating as well.
> 
> ...


the main reason I wana train my lower back so much is because its realy weak in the sport you need a strong lower back right or wrong? how do I strengthen it?


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> The kids fcuking annoying now lol sounds lazy and impatient.


just my wining mentaly not a bad thing is it to crave success to the point you want it right now I aint lazy far from it


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

callum.baillie1 said:


> Im only 5ft11 graham hicks competes and he is only 5ft 9 I think not the best beter than me none the less the point is he still competes


 Hicksy was up there in the world log lift championships and is a solid competitor at 5' 10. Darren Sadler is 5' 8 and again has had an outstanding career. Both shone at 105kg too. Diff sport but even the likes of Dan Green is phenomenally strong and only 5' 11. You set your own limits end of the day.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Hicksy was up there in the world log lift championships and is a solid competitor at 5' 10. Darren Sadler is 5' 8 and again has had an outstanding career. Both shone at 105kg too. Diff sport but even the likes of Dan Green is phenomenally strong and only 5' 11. You set your own limits end of the day.


speaking of dan green, i learnt he's in belfast this week at a gym in the city centre, as much as id love to meet him, i aint paying the stupid ticket prices


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

callum.baillie1 said:


> the main reason I wana train my lower back so much is because its realy weak in the sport you need a strong lower back right or wrong? how do I strengthen it?


It seems peculiar to me that you are focused on the lower back region in particular above all else. Focus should be granted to strengthening the entire musculature of the body. The muscles supporting the spinal cord should be strong and rigid regardless of what sport you do.

To strengthen the erector spinae muscles directly the exercises of choice will be; hyperextensions, Romanian deadlifts, good-mornings and of course all versions of the deadlift.


----------



## callum.baillie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Muscle Demon said:


> It seems peculiar to me that you are focused on the lower back region in particular above all else. Focus should be granted to strengthening the entire musculature of the body. The muscles supporting the spinal cord should be strong and rigid regardless of what sport you do.
> 
> To strengthen the erector spinae muscles directly the exercises of choice will be; hyperextensions, Romanian deadlifts, good-mornings and of course all versions of the deadlift.


Romanian deadlifts

thanks for the advice my last doubt is my arms i want giant arms will they grow?


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

callum.baillie1 said:


> Romanian deadlifts
> 
> thanks for the advice my last doubt is my arms i want giant arms will they grow?


I wasn't clear on why you typed Romanian deadlifts exclusively and then I realised that they are a version of a deadlift as well and shouldn't have been separated from mentioning "and of course all versions of the deadlift".

I have a growing suspicion that you are ridiculing. Might it be that you are trolling? The direction of your questions and thoughts has no concise purpose. What is it you doubt? Your arms will develop as your strength and size develops.

Don't get carried away by future expectations and images of self glory. Do everything in your power to make yourself a stronger person (not just physically) in the present.

If you really want to be a strongman then exercise for it accordingly and challenge yourself to compete.


----------



## Ramace (Mar 19, 2015)

Callum. From experience. The gym is great for building the muscle needed to test strength but nothing will make you a better Strongman than practicing for Strongman specific events with the items used. Things like tractor tyres are usually quite easy to get hold of for flipping training. We once carved out a huge log to use for log pressing (obviously). And made our own Husafel stone using a plywood mould and some Portland cement! Although the UK is one of the natural stone wonders of the world and I used to have quite a nice collection of boulders in the back garden of all different stone types that I spotted whilst out and about. You could make your own farmers walk using anything that's heavy, comes in a pair and has handles. It's also good that you've identified the need for a strong back as it was strongman training that caused me a vertebrae crush injury and prevented me from lifting anything heavier than a cup of tea for three years. Build up your deadlift's over time. Mix that with dorsal raises then eventually Hyperextensions. Get a good thick lumbar on you before you try picking up the silly stuff. Once you do your back. You are never the same again.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok to throw in my two cents as both a Strongman competitor and Strength coach I have observed this:

1: You are a ****, wind your ****ing neck in kid - you know naff all.

2: At 11 stone you will get your **** handed to you by every other competitive strongman in any weight class in the country, and by the majority of the strongwomen too.

3: You need to focus on basics, they need to compile around 90% of your total gym effort for the next few years. I'd strongly recommend the other 10% is based around grip and triceps strength.

4: Don't ask for advice and start arguing with people like some sort of spoilt brat, if you don't want the advice then stop wasting peoples time and **** right off.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Ok to throw in my two cents as both a Strongman competitor and Strength coach I have observed this:
> 
> 1: You are a ****, wind your ****ing neck in kid - you know naff all.
> 
> ...


just tell him how it is bud, dont beat around the bush!  nice! LOL


----------



## slashlove (Jul 7, 2015)

Ive been doing for a while the workout called 300....its quite hard, i love it.

"Pain is temporary, Pride is forever»


----------



## E46GTR (Apr 28, 2015)

FAO OP - I haven't read all posts but noticed one where you said you're concerned about your back. Do you currently train with a belt? There's nothing wrong with using one. The strongest guys in the world use them. If you do decide to use them make sure you push your belly out TOWARDS the belt, not tense up/suck in. "Every action has an equal and opposite", the more you push against the belt, the more it supports your trunk/spine.


----------

